# New Rat!



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

I get to pick up my new lil boy from a ;D*breeder* ;D next weekend and i cant wait! i would go this week but the weather is stopping me from doing so. :-[ 
i found him online from a fort worth area breeder who didnt have any available but had a breeder friend of hers who did! im goin to bedford,TX next weekend to pick him up! i think he a black hooded...
i just wanted to know a few things like when i go to get him, what do i take him in? do you think they will provide a carrier or should i just go ahead and get one? i am getting him for 5 dollars! thats good right? is there anything else i should know or ask her?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

is there a website we can pick apart to tell you if this breeder is really "good" or not? ;D


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

unfortunately no lol  but this is the person who referenced me to them! 
http://raanisrats.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if they don't have a website... unfortunately i have to say that you want to stay away from that breeder. unavailable information is a HUGE warning sign that they either 1) don't know what they're doing and/or 2) don't WANT you to know what they're doing. 

that website you linked is just awful lol. there is no information on the rats in the breeding program, the "ethics" page is not about ethics at all, and right on the front page they admit to deliberately breeding high white rat markings which are KNOWN genetic associates of the extremely painful and fatal megacolon... not to mention hinting at breeding pet store lineage rats. bleh. hold out - i'm sure you can find a better one out there.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

well im not buying from them so i probably never will but i get to go get my boy in person so who knows she could be a great breeder! but if i feel like she's not i wont take him.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you seriously think you have the will power to decline adopting a sweet baby rat when you get there?


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

haha true but i have been asking Q's and she seems pretty legit. this is her first litter and i believe he is a dumbo but his dad wasnt but the mom was lol so hmm... but she has 3 breeding females and 3 babies left(2 girls and my boy) from the first litter(there was 11) and she didnt sell the first till it was four weeks and she makes her own food so i think so far she seems like a good breeder i think i will definitely know when i go and get him nxt week and i get a pic of him soon!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

clearly i'm not getting through to you.

did you ask for pedigrees of the mated rats? where they were acquired from? what about health documentations? any illnesses or conditions tracked in their breeding lines? 

that doesn't make them a good breeder, but obviously your mind is set. good luck :-\


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say hold off, a good breeder will come around soon. Good Luck!


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

NicsMama said:


> haha true but i have been asking Q's and she seems pretty legit. this is her first litter and i believe he is a dumbo but his dad wasnt but the mom was lol so hmm... but she has 3 breeding females and 3 babies left(2 girls and my boy) from the first litter(there was 11) and she didnt sell the first till it was four weeks and she makes her own food so i think so far she seems like a good breeder i think i will definitely know when i go and get him nxt week and i get a pic of him soon!


Four weeks is waayyy too young to go home. Any knowledgeable breeder would know that. Typically, the good breeders let them go at 6 weeks at the absolute youngest. This isn't worth the heartbreak your almost guaranteed to get. :-\


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

wait, i didn't see that. four weeks is *absolutely* too young for a rat to be adopted out... your breeder really has no idea what they're doing. x_x


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ugh, another breeder who has no clue what they are doing!

If the OP did know, this kind of Breeder is called BYB back yard breeder and are terrible. They breed store stock rats and are a menace.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just looked at the site.

I would not touch that 'rattery' with a ten foot pole!
I am literally cringing. That is one of the worst ratteries I have ever seen xDD there are no pedigrees and she ADMITS to breeding pet store rats!!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i know right...

i went and looked at some other rattery sites like bwr and dazl just to compare to that site and get a good laugh 

"I am currently interested in working with blues and blacks, both dumbo and standard ear, with the more rare "high white" markings."

they're rare markings because most rats born with them die horrible and painful deaths before they are even old enough to go to new homes    look at the first post in this thread. that is a high white marked rat that died due to genetic megacolon.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

the thing is the girl im buying from doesnt sell those just her friend but i know the red flags so im gonna get him anyway!
Oh and if you mix a standard and dumbo ear will u get either or babies?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I did not understand your post ???


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I have read from your other post, I am saddened by the lack of knowledge you have with rats. It sounds to me like you did not read up on information before getting your first rat. Please enjoy your time with Nic first and get more information on the care for him before looking into getting another one.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

Kiko said:


> I did not understand your post ???


 what did you not understand?


chi-moo said:


> From what I have read from your other post, I am saddened by the lack of knowledge you have with rats. It sounds to me like you did not read up on information before getting your first rat. Please enjoy your time with Nic first and get more information on the care for him before looking into getting another one.


what other post? i have made many! yes i studied up for MONTHS before i got nic but yes i made the mistake of getting one although i know plenty of people who have had one rat and they were fine but i digress... look i did not join this forum to be crititized or judged. i join to ask simple everyday questions. and im sorry but i dont care how many rats you have had but im pretty sure no one on here is an actually expert on rats. unless you are a vet or something then you have no reason to think im not doing my best for nic. nic is healthy and loving life he gets my attention all day and with a brother he will be even better! im sorry i dont have a 200 dollar cage or make my own food but nobody is gonna say i dont take care of my rat or any of my pets for that matter! so all you know-it-alls out there who have said very condesending things stop please!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you came on this forum for advice - you ask questions, we give you honest answers, and then you deny our knowledge? if you think you know better than the people who have the experience and have done the research, why do you even bother asking us? we are doing this for the best of you and your rats. if you do not want to listen to the people who know better that is your choice, but don't come crying to us when you realize we were all right and you were wrong.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

what makes you no more because u have had more rats? frankly rat knowledge is pretty limited yes i dont kno everything and there are questions i need to ask but the condesending tone in the messages is what P***es me off i am doin whats best for him. im not saying i havent gotten great advice because i have but a few people on here have just been very double sided with their answers. people are soo picky too i mean i get nic from petsmart big no no i go to a breeder like suggested apparently they dont reach ur abnormally high standards so a no no to them as well..what dont you want from me??


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sigh. 
Limited knowledge? Sure sure xD
I am not arguing because you don't wanna hear what we have to say and won't listen to anyone with more experience. Good bye.

Edited to be more polite. Don't wanna start any more arguments.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

your more "experience" is a crock..


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Crock? Hahah
Yes my years of experience is a lie.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

nope just a joke...ur years of "experience" is crap off the internet and from others where s ur DVM??


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You would know right?
My rats are clearly fake virtual rats.
Can you please be mature? You don't have to be so angry. No one was trying to be a jerk.
We are all here for rats.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

no i dont know but i dont claim too..unlike yall. and u have had a bunch of rats...maybe you should be the one without rats..


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That's mature.
We are allowed to say we have experience because we do.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

uh huh ya tons of experience thanx so much doctor :


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL
I am done with this, I tried.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

WHATEVER


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

exactly. Locked.


----------

